# Station House Shrewsbury - Dec 19



## BikinGlynn (Mar 4, 2020)

Been covered a few times but lets start with the obligatory across the rails pic, was a drizzley grey day at the time of our visit.







What little history there is about this place has been covered already so I wont go into that much, but essentially this has been used as a private dwelling ever since its closure sometime in the 60's






For me the owners obviously link with cars was the main interest here, with some memorabilia still left leaning towards Bugatti ownership.

I noted some things have gone since prev reports which is sad but inevitable.











A very well organised draw full of car bulbs, the prev resident was clearly passionate.


























Ghost Numberplates from some vehicles evident here.






Being a cyclist the old road bike was interesting, & I loved the wodden handle brass track pump.











The house itself is pretty dull inside but has some lovely architectural features.































The barns & caravan are interesting & it spears a separate family lived in one of the caravans with a child cot in the end room.

Unfortunately we were loosing light by this point so no pics from inside there!
















Sorry had more pics there than I thought, thanks for looking!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Mar 4, 2020)

That peugeot racing bicycle could be renovated. I have a spare seat in my shed. That pump could be renovated as wel because you don't get those nowadays but in my early days of cycling my mates grandad had one of those pumps and they were better than the imported rubbish you get now.


----------



## Echo Seven (Mar 4, 2020)

Love the old radio and tape deck!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Mar 4, 2020)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> That peugeot racing bicycle could be renovated. I have a spare seat in my shed. That pump could be renovated as wel because you don't get those nowadays but in my early days of cycling my mates grandad had one of those pumps and they were better than the imported rubbish you get now.



Agreed I would have it, I have a 70s concord delux road bike in amongst my collection somewhere!


----------



## dubs7 (Mar 8, 2020)

Hi folks. 

Odd to see this place again, particularly as I'm not really into this stuff and more or less just chanced upon this post. Thought I'd register and share at least some of what I know, in any case.

My friend's parents lived here. I believe the father ran a haulage business from the outbuildings at some point _way _back, they were both well into retirement age when I met them, mid to late 1990s or so. He retired on the proceeds and did indeed love his vintage cars. He had a collection of sorts kept in the outbuildings. 

I don't know my cars (vintage or otherwise) at all I'm afraid, so can't be of much use there, apart from a quick search around says he certainly had one of these, or something that looked very much like one. I know because I got driven to Wales in it! I can remember them being sold off some years back after he passed.

My friend sadly passed away too a couple of years back, and as far as I know, apart from her young son (the cot in the caravan ) there are no surviving family or relations at all. The place has just been left to whatever happens in these circumstances. 

At it's heart is a sad tale, but essentially the owner died and no one was in a position to take the place on. 

Rest in peace Abigail.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Mar 8, 2020)

dubs7 said:


> Hi folks.
> 
> Odd to see this place again, particularly as I'm not really into this stuff and more or less just chanced upon this post. Thought I'd register and share at least some of what I know, in any case.
> 
> ...



Wow thats amazing info, its really a shame this place cant be passed onto the child in question, surely someone has a claim to it, it seems unfair that this would just go to the state!


----------



## Catweazle64 (Mar 13, 2020)

Awesome photo's and 'dub's'. Thanks for sharing your memories


----------



## Dawn Lunn (Jun 4, 2022)

BikinGlynn said:


> Been covered a few times but lets start with the obligatory across the rails pic, was a drizzley grey day at the time of our visit.
> 
> View attachment 258911
> 
> ...


Hi, has anybody seen the face of the station master in what looks like the picure with the glass doors?


----------



## Hayman (Jun 4, 2022)

Dawn Lunn said:


> Hi, has anybody seen the face of the station master in what looks like the picure with the glass doors?


Which number picture? That caravan deserves saving. I do not recall the Shibuya brand 8 track players/radios. I see some are on offer on Ebay. Was the oven an Aga or Rayburn, or what? A once very typical station building, seen all over the country.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jun 4, 2022)

I don't think that is the face of the Station Master. More like the reflection of the photographer in the window. Mind you, Bikin Glynn can look spooky.


----------



## Hayman (Jun 5, 2022)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> I don't think that is the face of the Station Master. More like the reflection of the photographer in the window. Mind you, Bikin Glynn can look spooky.


Which photo are you seeing a human face in? Might first thought was a reflection. And people have a built-in habit of seeing human faces where there are none. Consider the happy and unhappy emoticons.


----------



## sadlerwells (Jun 5, 2022)

Great photos (as always from @BikinGlynn) and an interesting but poignant back story.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jun 7, 2022)

The only picture I can see which has glass doors is - wait for it - 49616309988_397c9a4228_c.jpg. I captured this picture and saved it to my hard drive then I used various filters in Photoshop to enhance the picture. And there is a person reflected in the glass on the right hand side. I can only think is Glynn has had to crouch to take the photo and his reflection has appeared as well.


----------



## Hayman (Jun 8, 2022)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> The only picture I can see which has glass doors is - wait for it - 49616309988_397c9a4228_c.jpg. I captured this picture and saved it to my hard drive then I used various filters in Photoshop to enhance the picture. And there is a person reflected in the glass on the right hand side. I can only think is Glynn has had to crouch to take the photo and his reflection has appeared as well.


Thanks, Hugh. I screenshotted it and looked at it on Photoshop - but saw nothing I would reallly call a human face. Maybe I need a few more beers . . .


----------



## Sarah Waldock (Jun 8, 2022)

Boy, I covet that Raeburn, it's identical to the one we had here when we moved in, in '66 when I was a baby, which did sterling service until you couldn't get the firebricks any more... before solid fuel got trendy and people started making them again. You could cook a meal for six easily on that stove, I know, I have, and the oven makes good cakes too. Never used the bottom oven for anything but holding warm, rising bread and drying socks.


----------



## sadlerwells (Jun 8, 2022)

Sarah Waldock said:


> Never used the bottom oven for anything but holding warm, rising bread and drying socks.


Rice pudding. That's what God made the bottom oven for …


----------



## Sarah Waldock (Jun 8, 2022)

Ok, I give you that. I don't remember mother using it but she used to make rice pudding, so presumably she did. It was a pig to balance the heat to make scrambled eggs though, but I confess having once learned, I was banjaxed to do my girl guide cookery badge with an electric cooker. I'd never even seen one; I thought the examiner tremendously posh. 


sadlerwells said:


> Rice pudding. That's what God made the bottom oven for …


----------



## Hayman (Jun 9, 2022)

Sarah Waldock said:


> Boy, I covet that Raeburn, it's identical to the one we had here when we moved in, in '66 when I was a baby, which did sterling service until you couldn't get the firebricks any more... before solid fuel got trendy and people started making them again. You could cook a meal for six easily on that stove, I know, I have, and the oven makes good cakes too. Never used the bottom oven for anything but holding warm, rising bread and drying socks.


My grandparents had a Rayburn [sic] - the 'poor housewife's Aga' !!! - in their late 19th/early 20th century Devon stone-built semi. I suspect my grandmother used the lower oven for warming dishes. But she did use the length of the flat top to leave overnight a long shallow dish filled with most of the milk the local dairy farmer had delivered using two churns in his pony and trap. By the morning there was a crust of thick cream on the top. Scrummy!!!


----------



## Richard Davies (Jun 10, 2022)

I remember my Uncle having a car radio like the ones above on a shelf in his garage.


----------



## Hayman (Jun 11, 2022)

Richard Davies said:


> I remember my Uncle having a car radio like the ones above on a shelf in his garage.


I had an 8-track player/radio in my 1954 Hillman Minx in the late 1960s, and turned up the volume on my Motown/soul cartidges. 

£10 reward for handing in what looks like a Nissan car key and housekeys would have been a fair return for a good deed.


----------



## Richard Davies (Jun 17, 2022)

Hayman said:


> I had an 8-track player/radio in my 1954 Hillman Minx in the late 1960s, and turned up the volume on my Motown/soul cartidges.


Once my parents hired a car for a holiday when they were between cars. It had an 8-track player with a Four Tops cartridge in it. My Dad was normally a big fan of anything Motown, but it was getting a little boring about the 10th time round in the player!


----------



## Clifford49 (Jun 20, 2022)

Sarah Waldock said:


> It was a pig to balance the heat to make scrambled eggs though,


You use a wire trivet to raise the pan a fraction off the hotplate. The same for simmering potatoes if you have the fire going too fiercely.
We've got one just like the picture. It's still in use, and does all our heating and cooking.


----------

